# free: 1980's racer, Bham



## upandover (18 Oct 2008)

*Now taken...
*
This has sat outside for quite a time. 

Carrara Epic (Tony Doyle) GT. Simano ex mech, shimano chainset etc. R501 frame. 23.5inch. I'm six foot with long legs, and can jst stand over the crossbar.

I've ridden a lot of miles on this as a teenager and at college, but more recently it has sat around, and has been outside now for about a year. I love it, but it's just sitting there. A fixie project?

Works, i've ridden it a few times recently, but:

Missing rear brake.
Handlebar tape is electric tape, with foam underpadding, looks awful, feels ok.
Saddle is also gaffer taped (in yellow). I think was ok underneath, but liked to soak up water.
Some spokes a little rusty.
Has one new rim (four years ago - not really ridden on)
Tyres rather worn!

Weighs c. 10.5kg Frame white but with fun squigly balk lines one (like paint lines). Sounds odd, but looks funky.

Not sure if anyone will want it. If you do - please come and get it. Birmingham, B32 bartley green, nr Clapgate Lane. With the tyres pumped up, and careful braking (front brake only) it could be ridden home. 

Cheers
Steve


----------

